# NREMT Exam...



## EMTecBOB (Dec 12, 2009)

Took the NREMT test today. It was a 4 hour drive to the site, (on icy roads) and then about 3 hours home. - The exam cut off at 75 questions and took 50 minutes, and did not seem to be very hard. So I guess we will soon see how my class score of 99.3 percent translates to doing on the test. - I figure at 75 I either passed, or I tanked big time.


----------



## sbp7993 (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Pyromedic (Dec 13, 2009)

good luck.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 13, 2009)

PNW, I see. Where abouts? I ended up having to go 2 hours away for my nremt. Glad I didn't have to go 4! You probably did just fine. The test didn't seem hard to me either and I was cut off at 60. Good luck to you!


----------



## EMTecBOB (Dec 13, 2009)

I live in McKinleyville, about 90 miles south of Oregon. There was a test center less than a half mile from my home, but it was booked through Jan 8th. And the site in Redding would have required me to travel 299 in the winter time, which is not something I wanted to do. If the weather would have been good and the roads not icy, I could have made it and back in 6 hours...still a long day.  

I know for sure I missed two questions....and one more was a maybe because of the weird way it was worded. - I wonder how many you can miss and still pass?


----------



## apumic (Dec 13, 2009)

EMTecBOB said:


> I live in McKinleyville, about 90 miles south of Oregon. There was a test center less than a half mile from my home, but it was booked through Jan 8th. And the site in Redding would have required me to travel 299 in the winter time, which is not something I wanted to do. If the weather would have been good and the roads not icy, I could have made it and back in 6 hours...still a long day.
> 
> I know for sure I missed two questions....and one more was a maybe because of the weird way it was worded. - I wonder how many you can miss and still pass?



You should have missed several since that's how a computer-adaptive test works. In theory, the have pinpointed your score when you miss every other question, so as long as you were getting at least 50% of the questions right when they were asking you questions at the passing level, you would have passed (they want 95% confidence, though, so if you were only getting 50% of the questions, you'd probably have gotten far more than 75 questions). Basically, though, as long as your questions generally got harder and not easier during the test, you probably did well. Have you gotten your results back yet?


----------



## EMTecBOB (Dec 13, 2009)

No. No results yet.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 13, 2009)

EMTecBOB said:


> No. No results yet.



 I had mine less then 12 hours later. That sucks you haven't heard yet. Which part of the site are you looking at? I searched for a good ten minutes before I found the right spot.


----------



## Micro_87 (Dec 14, 2009)

EMTecBOB said:


> No. No results yet.



You took the exam on a Saturday you will have to wait at least till Monday morning at the earliest or Tuesday morning at the latest. Good Luck.


----------



## EMTecBOB (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, they told me maybe Sunday, but probably Monday for the results.


----------



## EMTecBOB (Dec 14, 2009)

I just got my results, and I passed. - I was starting to get a little worried, because of it being an adaptive test, and me thinking it was too easy. - Here is an interesting part, and I think it had to do with it being an adaptive test... one of the questions I was pretty sure I got wrong, and it asked me the same type of question again, and this time I knew I got it right. So I guess the computer thought I was OK with it.


----------



## gamma6 (Dec 14, 2009)

congrats man...i take my retest on dec. 30th...i know what did wrong on the last try...read to much and over thought the questions


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 14, 2009)

EMTecBOB said:


> I just got my results, and I passed.


 
:beerchug:

Four hours on icy roads? A wonder you had anything left for the Registry after a drive like that!


----------



## EMTecBOB (Dec 14, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> :beerchug:
> 
> Four hours on icy roads? A wonder you had anything left for the Registry after a drive like that!



You got that right. - I was hoping to get there in time to take a little power nap, but it did not work out that way. - I took most of the test just laid back in the chair, clicking away. Only a couple of questions made me sit up and come full alert. But dang I was tired.


----------

